# Trapping bees out of a house.



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a question. I know where there are some bees in a house. The colony has been in the house for several years, and has seemingly done well. If I fashion a box to fit over the entrance, forcing the bees to travel through the box to get out of the house, and put several frames of foundation in the box, will the queen eventually come out and lay in those frames? I have heard that she will, allowing for you to remove enough new eggs to get a queen and maintain the gentics. I was just curious?


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Search cone traps, it works very well. Click my link below I have a picture of one.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm

There have been many discussions. As Ruben says, do a search.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I've not had any luck trapping bees out. I'd read a lot on it years ago, I recall mixed success. I tell customers that you gotta open the walls.

I've had numerous call backs to do removals where another beek had previoulsy gotten rid of the bees without removing the hive and honey but bees came back. If it was attractive once, it only gets more attractive once it smells like a hive.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I take it that the owner does not care that the bees are in the house? What you are asking is if you extend the hive with a hive body will the queen come down, so you can start a new colony with the frames. The way you describe is one of the ways to get them out of a log, so in theory it should work. Worst case, at the end of the season you have a super full of honey.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

This is true. The owner does not care if the bees are in the house. In fact, the house is abandoned, so I may eventually just remove the bees doing a cut out. I just thought it would be neat to try, and see what happens.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I would bait it with a frame of drawn comb to get them started using it. Once they are storing honey in it, If she doesn't move out to it, I would open the opposite wall enough to allow light in. Queens do not like light. That may make her move into the dark box.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

Ron; I take out 30 to 40 nest in houses and walls each year, i use a bee vac but the way mine is made very fue bees are killed, in dlock & brick wall you cant cut out so i trap them out. i use a cone ,but the frount of it rest on the landing board of a hive with a little honey and brood.when they cant get in the tube they slowly go into the hive. to get most of the bees it takes about 30 dayes , most of the broodin the wall have hatch, some times you get the queen . you may need a new one anyway. good luck rock


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

If you cut out you can leave some of the old comb and screw a piece of plywood over the whole area you cut out..... when I new colony moves in just take the plywood down and suck them ones up too. Old houses make great swarm traps.

[ February 26, 2007, 08:31 PM: Message edited by: bluegrass ]


----------

